# The Knitting Man - Fascinating!



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153350222712684


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Good for him!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Interesting story....
To think I threw out a cashmere sweater because it had moth holes in it. I'm still not fond of cashmere because you have to be extra careful with the yarn.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love this!!! Gave me the idea to head for the Salvation Army and Good Will for old sweaters to reuse!! He is a fabulous knitter!!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

What a great story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I love this!!! Gave me the idea to head for the Salvation Army and Good Will for old sweaters to reuse!! He is a fabulous knitter!!


I shall be off to the charity shops next week. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Darn, would not come up for me! Facebook doesn't like me.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting. mn


----------



## susanr (May 15, 2011)

Thank you soooo much for this video. I have recycled sweaters, but never thought to use the yarn winder.
Susan


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very interesting.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Does anyone know what type of knitting he was doing? Wasn't
throwing, didn't look like what I do. Any ideas?


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

So nice to see this....and he was knitting a version of continental style.


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

That's cool.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

My friend & I often go to the Salvation Army looking for yarn. Next time I go, I'll have to look for a nice sweater to recycle the yarn. Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

MaryCarter said:


> So nice to see this....and he was knitting a version of continental style.


Thanks. Was wondering. You were observant. I couldn't
figure it out.

Ann


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I enjoyed the story. Especially the part about how knitting gives him a reason to get up in the morning. I love hearing stories about male knitters! I'm so glad more and more male knitters are showing off their work.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Darn, would not come up for me! Facebook doesn't like me.


Here it is on youtube ....


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Good for him! I have often thought of buying sweaters like that and reusing the yarn somehow.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I enjoyed this very much.
Thanks.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I enjoyed that.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing! Wonderful how he recycles the yarn!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for posting, love the story!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I love this!!! Gave me the idea to head for the Salvation Army and Good Will for old sweaters to reuse!! He is a fabulous knitter!!


He is a beautiful knitter and thrifty too.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Found this video interesting. I've tried to take old sweaters apart to recycle yarn but was not successful. Finding the correct spot to unravel the yarn was the problem.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A very talented man, and his creations are outstanding. This is also a great tutorial for those interested in recycling natural fibre made sweaters and he shows how it's done..Very interesting.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Bloomers said:


> http://www.facebook.com/broadandhigh/videos/10153350222712684/?theater


Very interesting.... I wonder how he markets his creations, and what his prices are.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Great story, thanks for sharing. Has anyone ever tried unravelling an old sweater? He makes it look so easy.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Great job knitting, and I wouldn't have thought it would be that easy to unravel a machine knit sweater, does make me want to try it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Like he said he spends little $$ but he gets good results in making all his hats. Nothing ventured nothing gained!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Like he said he spends little $$ but he gets good results in making all his hats. Nothing ventured nothing gained!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice video!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

That's great ! You need patience and time.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

i have done this. Just make sure it is a "full fashioned" sweater not a knit material that was cut and sewn together. At the present time I am recycling sweaters that I knit for myself back when I wore a size 10. I'll never see that again.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I have done this. Just make sure it is a "full fashioned" sweater not a knit material that was cut and sewn together. At the present time I am recycling sweaters that I knit for myself back when I wore a size 10. I'll never see that again.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

I loved the video. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

I am also recycling quality knitted clothes in thriftstores for the purpose of reusing the yarn. But lately, it seems that whatever I find is too nice to be undone and fits someone who falls in love with it. It still gives me the satisfaction of having found them and making somebody happy. Further more, I feel that these handknit clothes must have been made with the same kind of love and pleasure we feel when making them ourselves. I therefore condider they are as precious as my own.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Love this story - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

This is how I get a lot of my yarns. Just a little extra work.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this!!!
julie


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Does anyone know what type of knitting he was doing? Wasn't
> throwing, didn't look like what I do. Any ideas?


I think he was knitting English style where you hold your working yarn in your left hand instead of your right. It looks much quicker and easier but I have tried it and just can't get the hang of it.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

What a great story. May have to check out good will.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

One man's trash is another man's treasure. His work is beautiful.


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

Great ideas. Necessity really is the Mother of invention.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

What a cool guy!! Thanks for sharing this video. He's awesome and what a great knitter!!


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing his story. Very inspirational. I have heard of knitters going to Salvation Army & other like stores to buy wool sweaters to rewind & knit into garments. 
DotS


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Very interesting!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

LOVE IT .....this is what I do to.


----------

